# GoLive 6.01 und Rollover



## Murcksi (22. August 2003)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich bin noch absoluter Frischling hier, habe aber ein Problem welches ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Daher bräuchte ich dringend Eure HILFE

Ich erstelle gerade in GoLive 6.01 eine Seite mit 4 kleinen Bildern in der Mitte, die sich durch einen Rollover mit einem anderen Bild austauschen (wenn man mit der Maus darüber fährt, erscheint das andere Bild). In GoLive 5 funktionierte dies auch super mit dem Script der von GoLive selbst geschrieben wurde. In GoLive 6 (und auch mit Update) habe ich aber das Problem, dass auf meinem Rechner bzw. in meinem Browser (IE 6.0) online alles funktioniert. Bei anderen PC´s allerdings nicht.
Füge ich einen einfachen htlm-code für Rollover ein, wird die gesamte Tabelle durcheinander gewürfelt, bei einem Javascript auch.
Was mache ich denn bloß verkehrt?
Bitte antwortet mir, da ich langsam an meinem Verstand zweifle! DANKE

:-(    :-(   :-(    :-(  

PS: Ich arbeite in GoLive mit dem Layoutraster....


----------



## Daxi (23. August 2003)

Leider hast du keinen Code gepostet.
Daher ein Beispiel für einen Rollovereffekt.


```
<img src="bild1.jpg" onmouseover="src='bild2.jpg'" onmouseout="src='bild1.jpg'">
```

Ich hoffe, dass dir das weiterhilft.
Dieser Code müsste mit allen gängigen (JavaScript-fähigen) Browsern funktionieren.


----------



## Murcksi (23. August 2003)

Hallo Daxi,
danke für Deine schnelle Antwort, aber leider hilft mir das auch nicht so richtig weiter...
Diesen Code habe ich bereits in GoLive eingebunden, aber er zerstört die Tabelle (ich benutze das Layoutraster statt Tabelle). Irgendwie komme ich da nicht so richtig weiter. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du Dir ja mal meine Seite und den Quelltext ansehen unter http://www.mein-eurasier.de
Ich finde den Quelltext von GoLive eh etwas umständlich, weil er sehr viel mir unbekannte Codes hinein schreibt. Vermute auch mal, dass es mit dem Layoutraster zusammenhängt. Aber dadurch spart man sich ja das genaue und manchmal auch umständliche erarbeiten der Tabellen  

;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Fabian H (23. August 2003)

1.: Fragen zu HTML-Programmen gehören ins "HTML-Programme"-Forum"
2.: 1 bis 2 Smielies tuns auch.

3.: Muss gehen!
Es wird ja nichts am Layout geändert, sondern nur das Bild.

Dein Bild:

```
<img src="feivelbilder/feivelklein.jpg" width="206" height="114" name="bild1" border="0">
```
Dein Bild mir Roll-Over:

```
<img src="feivelbilder/feivelklein.jpg" width="206" height="114" name="bild1" border="0"
 onMouseOver="this.src='feivelbilder/feivelklein2.jpg';"
 onMouseOut="this.src='feivelbilder/feivelklein.jpg';">
```

Das einzige, was du machen könntest, ist diesen <csobj>Tag zu entfernen.

//Edit: Kannst du beschreiben, inwiefern es deine Tabelle zerstört.


----------



## Murcksi (23. August 2003)

DANKE!
Es funktioniert!
Keine Ahnung, weshalb ich das nicht hinbekommen hatte, aber vielleicht war es so, dass man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht!

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich, dass man mir hier so schnell geholfen hat und ich werde auch in Zukunft nicht mehr so viele Smilies "verbraten"


----------



## soidberg8 (21. Juli 2005)

Ich habe auch ein Problem, allerdings in GoLive CS und nicht mit dem Quelltext.

Ich habe meine Buttons sauber eingefügt und mit einem Rollvereffekt versehen, bei Mauseintritt ändert sich das Bild. Ich will natürlich noch einen Link erstellen und wähle dazu natürlich Mausklick beim Rollover-Menü aus. 

Nun ist es so, dass wenn ich auf Vorschau klicke, nichts passiert, das Bild verschwindet oder wenn ich statt 'nem Link mailto: eingebe, schon das E-Mail geöffnet wird wenn ich nur die Seite öffne :|

Muss ich den Link nicht mit Rollover machen und stattdessen was anderes nehmen?


----------

